# This is hilarious



## DogTuff (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry, looks like this was posted already here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...146448-i-laughed-until-i-cried-had-share.html 

Admins, please delete. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not sure if this has been posted before, but if not you should read it. Anyone with a dog can relate. 

*Dogs don't understand basic concepts*
Hyperbole and a Half: Dogs Don't Understand Basic Concepts Like Moving


----------

